# Visitor Visa 600 from India urgent query



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

With recent changes on visitor visa 676 is no longer valid and we need to apply for 600 visa. Has anyone or their family recently has travelled on visitor visa (600). If so can you please let me know if we need to submit passport for visa nowadays? I came to know that now even visitor n tourist visa will be label free and so we don't need to submit original passport.

Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Nobody needs a visa in their passport as the visa in linked to your passport number. I'd advise residents to get one anyway due to the agencies who want to see it in australia but that doesn't apply to visitors as they wouldn't need to visit the same agencies.


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Big confusion regarding FA-600*

Hi, My wife has got a visitor visa and here are the details of it:

Visa description - VISITOR
Visa class / subclass - FA / 600
Visa applicant - Primary
Visa grant date - 05 April 2016
Visa expiry date - 05 July 2016
Location - Offshore
Visa status - In Effect
Entries allowed - Single entry only
Must not arrive after - 05 July 2016
Period of stay - 06 months on arrival

Visa condition(s) - 
8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.
8201 - Maximum 3 Months Study: While in Australia you must not engage in any studies or training for more than 3 months.

The big confusion is that her visa is expiring in 3 months but the period of stay is 6 months. Is there some clerical error/printing error?? or what is the reason behind it.
I have already applied for her partner visa from offshore, also there is no 8503 condition - (No further stay) attached to her visitor visa so can I put an application to extend her visitor visa before expiry?

Please explain!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

As soon as she enters Australia, the expiry date will update to 6 months from her arrival (this can be verified through VEVO after she enters Australia.

Since there is no NFS condition, she could apply for another visitor visa while in Australia.


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replay. It really help, really appriciate it.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Appy2727 said:


> Hi, My wife has got a visitor visa and here are the details of it:
> 
> Visa description - VISITOR
> Visa class / subclass - FA / 600
> ...


Hi,

My nephew has submitted application for tourist visa on 30th March in Mumbai office and he is waiting for the outcome.

I would be grateful if you could let me know when your wife had applied for the visa.

Thanks..

Mansawant


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Mansawant,

My wife applied her visitor visa on 18-Mar-2016 and go the visa on 5-Apr-2016. Now a days immigration is taking more time to access the visitor visa thing.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Appy2727 said:


> Hi Mansawant,
> 
> My wife applied her visitor visa on 18-Mar-2016 and go the visa on 5-Apr-2016. Now a days immigration is taking more time to access the visitor visa thing.


Thanks for the update.

Have they asked for any additional documents after submission or received visa straight away? 

Thanks.


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

mansawant said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Have they asked for any additional documents after submission or received visa straight away?
> 
> Thanks.


Well she applied through an agent and the agent took care of all the documentation in the first go. So after lodgement she straight away got her visitor visa.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Appy2727 said:


> Well she applied through an agent and the agent took care of all the documentation in the first go. So after lodgement she straight away got her visitor visa.


Thanks for the info.

My nephew has received visitor visa grant today. 

Visa application submitted to Mumbai office on 30 March 
Forwarded to New Delhi Embassy office on 31 March
Received grant on 8 April

....Mansawant


----------



## dhruks (Apr 8, 2016)

*confusion regarding 600 sub class*

Hi,

I have an Australian PR.

I want to apply visitor visa for my wife currently in India then I want to apply onshore spouse visa once she is in Australia

But under 600 I see two kinds of form 1418 and 1419, which form should I fill so that she gets the visitor visa and is eligible to apply for onshore spouse visa during her stay in Australia

Please explain!!


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

dhruks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Australian PR.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you read both forms one is for family sponsored visitor visa and the other is for tourist visa with no sponsorship required. I have heard that if you apply for family sponsored visa then sometime they put condition 8503 which won't allow you to apply onshore for further extension.

Hence you need to either consult migration agent or search forums and read visa information in detail on the immigration website.

....Mansawant


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

mansawant said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you read both forms one is for family sponsored visitor visa and the other is for tourist visa with no sponsorship required. I have heard that if you apply for family sponsored visa then sometime they put condition 8503 which won't allow you to apply onshore for further extension.
> 
> ...


Hi

After entering Australia, how much time i have to wait before i can apply for my wife tourist visa?

Please suggest.

Thanks

Shiv


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's highly unlikely that she will get her visit visa before she applies her proper partner visa. The reasons could be strong ties to Australia because of partner who has a PR, emotional reasons of not going back to original country while on visitor visa so chances are pretty slim to get visit visa.

One visit visa is Family Sponsored & other is genuine travel visitor visa, if you as Sponsor meeting the requirement then go for family sponsored one but be prepared to pay bond that can be upto AUD 5000. 

Girl Aussie



dhruks said:


> I want to apply visitor visa for my wife currently in India then I want to apply onshore spouse visa once she is in Australia
> 
> But under 600 I see two kinds of form 1418 and 1419, which form should I fill so that she gets the visitor visa and is eligible to apply for onshore spouse visa during her stay in Australia
> 
> Please explain!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If there is no 8503 condition then apply whenever you guys are ready.

Girl Aussie



shivkaundal said:


> Hi
> 
> After entering Australia, how much time i have to wait before i can apply for my wife tourist visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> If there is no 8503 condition then apply whenever you guys are ready.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hello Girl Aussie,

Thanks for replying. In my case, i will first invite my wife to visit Australia for couple of months and then she will go back then apply for her Partner Visa from India. In this case will she get the visit visa easily or we should first apply for Partner visa? At this time i am still living in India and not relocated to Australia so i think i cannot apply for her Partner visa as well, Please suggest.

Thanks

Shiv


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Guys, sorry to ask here in this thread.
Need some help in understanding my doubts for visitor visa for my mother, appreciate your comments there:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-re-visitor-subclass-600-mother-plz-help.html

Aarti


----------

